# Bit of info for a Newbie



## Dave222 (May 6, 2011)

I am just at the point of choosing my first GT-R. The one I am looking at has had a Millteck "Y" pipe fitted. I am told that is the only mod that has been done on the car which is a 2009 model.
Can anyone tell me if that mod would invalidate any warranty cover or have any effect on the cars performance. 
I believe this pipe also removes two of the cars 4 cats, is this correct and will that stop the car passing any future MOT tests. 
Any help would be much appreciated. 
Dave


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave222 said:


> I am just at the point of choosing my first GT-R. The one I am looking at has had a Millteck "Y" pipe fitted. I am told that is the only mod that has been done on the car which is a 2009 model.
> Can anyone tell me if that mod would invalidate any warranty cover or have any effect on the cars performance.
> I believe this pipe also removes two of the cars 4 cats, is this correct and will that stop the car passing any future MOT tests.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Dave


Congratulations and you wont be dissapointed. The Y-Pipe will not invalidate your warranty or MOT. Nearly all the GT-R's I know have had this done and more, so relax, dont worry and get the b:thumbsup:east...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

No issues with warranty....only ever problems with mods if Nissan can prove that a component caused a failure...y pipe does not increase power etc...jus a bit more noise.

Does remove 2 cats and as you will still have 2 cats won't be an mot issue...will be a bit smokey (black) without tune as cars run very rich standard...best to get an access port. 

Can get stock y pipes on eBay for cheap if it was a problem with eBay...must be tons lying around the country in garages as they all come off.


----------

